# BBQ guru nano Q second run.



## damon555 (May 24, 2013)

I ran a trial a few months ago using the Nano-Q to see how it would work and it performed as expected. The thing I did not do was check to see if the temp control was accurate. This time I've got my Maverick hooked up to the grate and a pastrami. I know the Maverick is accurate so it will give me a very good idea of how close the Nano-Q is going to run to 225 (which is what I have it set at).

The smoker is just getting going so it's a little smokey but it will settle down in no time. My WSM is magical when it comes to BBQ and I don't expect these results to be any different. I've got a roughly 8 pound butt on there along with the 4.1 pound corned beef (soon to be pastrami). I work rotating shifts and I start midnights on Sunday night so I'll be staying up late tonight. I'll stay up until the pastrami is done and just let the butt ride because it will take 12+ hours to finish up.

I'm going to reroute the wires when I get the chance but for now they are just running under the lid. It ain't pretty but it works.













EDL_5758_zps4a796056.jpg



__ damon555
__ May 24, 2013






I'll give you guys an update tomorrow when the testing is complete.


----------



## fwismoker (May 24, 2013)

Yea i was going to suggest to not run them under the lid because you don't want them pinched.   Here's a mod i did and would highly recommend.  With this mod you can run several probe wires and seal up the hole.  Good luck with the smoke!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140549/maverick-owners-probe-eyelet-solution-sealed


----------



## damon555 (May 24, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Yea i was going to suggest to not run them under the lid because you don't want them pinched.   Here's a mod i did and would highly recommend.  With this mod you can run several probe wires and seal up the hole.  Good luck with the smoke!
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140549/maverick-owners-probe-eyelet-solution-sealed


That's exactly the plan....thank you!


----------



## damon555 (May 25, 2013)

All the food is done and the test is now over. The smoker ran for over 14 hours and the Nano-Q performed flawlessly. My WSM ran warm most of the night due to some mistakes that I made setting it up. I wont get into those as the issues are known I just dropped the ball. And to tell you the truth I'm not a temperature fanatic anyway.....as long as it's not running cold!

Here is where it ended up. There are still a few coals left in the smoker. The fuel (kingsford blue) has burned very evenly and probably would have went a few more hours but I've got stuff to do. Stirring of the coals is usually required around the 7 or 8 hour mark but not with the Guru. Those things just kept on rolling. The one issue that I noticed is the fact that there is a very slight amount of ash that made it up to the top grate. It's not an amount that makes any difference but it is something that I thought I should point out.













EDL_5759.JPG



__ damon555
__ May 25, 2013






I am very, very impressed with this little unit. Although it's only the 2nd time I've used it my limited testing has indicated that it performs as advertised The lack of a digital display had me worried but now that I compared it against my Maverick I'm satisfied. I can tentatively  recommend this little thing if  you are interested in such a unit. The simplicity, compact size and dead on accuracy at controlling the temp are the Gurus best attributes in my opinion. Compared to units that perform similarly the price is also a great selling point.


----------



## spit roaster (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi,

I am waiting for my NanoQ to arrive in the post. It's going on a 18.5'' WSM.

I assume all bottom vents should be closed but what about the top vent?

I usally cook with it fully open, should this vent be closed off to some extent when using the Nano Q ?

I did an overnight ham recently and waking up to find the smoker temp well down led me to this purchase.

Thanks in advance.

Spit roaster


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 4, 2013)

You keep the top
 vents like you normally would unless it's windy then partially close it.  The ATC just controls the bottom air instead of you doing it.
Sent from my SPH-M830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damon555 (May 4, 2014)

Update

This is child's play!

After owning and using the Nano Q for more than a year I can now honestly say that it is the best investment that I've made in any BBQ gadget. It has functioned flawlessly and as expected over and over again. It has freed up my BBQing days to the point where the only time that matters is when the product is done. I can do yard work, run errands around town or sleep without a care in the world. 

If you are the type that enjoys tending to the pit then this is not for you....It is totally hands off after you plug it in.

The Nano Q and the WSM are a match made in heaven!


----------



## damon555 (Sep 16, 2018)

5 years since my initial purchase and must say that the Nano Q is still awesome......It's no longer available though....probably because it was so inexpensive and simple to use that the company wasn't making any money on it! The Nano will probably last me longer than several WSM's.....well worth the price.


----------

